# OT: Raptors board get-together?



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OK it might sound really lame, but I was thinking - and the guys on the Blazers board have done this a few times - if anyone here is up for meeting up sometime... you know, outside of a message board? I'm sure we all have lives outside of BBB.net (lol who am I to talk I got 10,000 posts). 

Anyway what I was thinking was going to a restaurant or something on a game day, catching the game, and talking about... stuff. I don't know where everyone lives but the place I have in mind is Duff's at Bayview & Eglinton - best wings in the city and I think it'd be a perfect place for something like this.

Obviously doesn't have to be there, but that's what I'm thinking. And it can't be at a bar or anything because not everyone here is 19 or has a fake ID.

Anyway what are everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm up for it, by the way since we are talking about get togethers, if anyone wants to play in a poker tournament let me know and I'll tell you more information about it.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> I'm up for it, by the way since we are talking about get togethers, if anyone wants to play in a poker tournament let me know and I'll tell you more information about it.



yeeeeaaaahhhh poker tourny


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I'm open to the idea, but living out here in the sticks I don't generally venture into that area too often. 

If I can make it work I might venture down though. I like bars.


----------



## aviraptor32 (May 27, 2003)

turkish, you no im up for a poker tourny


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I guess I should make a seperate thread, but if you are intrested in a poker tournament, add me on MSN, [email protected], PM me or just let me know in my personal forum.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Is that it? I know a lot of the guys on this board are spread out, but come on show some enthusiasm! 


CrookedJ, how far away are you?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

no beer? .......... :|


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> no beer? .......... :|


Budweiser_Boy doesn't drink beer.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Is that it? I know a lot of the guys on this board are spread out, but come on show some enthusiasm!
> 
> 
> CrookedJ, how far away are you?


Well Brantford is about half an hour west of Hamilton, so around an hour from West side of TO. I mean, I'm a big boy and have my own car so I can head down, and do ( Raps games last two sundays baby!) I 'm just not likely to do it on a weeknight, and my weekends are plenty busy with the girlfriend and the parties.

What kind of time frame are we looking at here? 

So far the turnout looks unimpressive.

Trick - If I'm there, there will be beer.
:yes:


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

i really wonder what Turkish Delight and Bud_Boy look like in real life...or even madman:yes:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> i really wonder what Turkish Delight and Bud_Boy look like in real life...or even madman:yes:


From what I hear, Turkish Delight is one sexy beast.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> From what I hear, Turkish Delight is one horrific beast.


fixed

and crookedj, . 

i thought if there was going to be an official bball boards meet, how about getting some seats at the acc?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I never said no beer! lol just not at a bar... trust me I didn't pick a Chuck E Cheese's or anything... Duff's is the real deal.

I'm thinking a Friday... we have a lot of games on Fridays, it's the start of the weekend, and availability issues are generally diminished for everyone.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

im all in for poker, pun intended


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ahh darn, I'm all the way out in the West  

And aren't most of you guys still underage for beer drinking?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

How 'bout you guys meet here? Go to the top of the moose head and we will have a blast. Come on it's only 8 hours.


----------



## Cairo (Feb 2, 2005)

im IN for the meeting


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Budweiser_Boy doesn't drink beer.


OMG teh ironing...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> OMG teh ironing...


:laugh: ironing!


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> I guess I should make a seperate thread, but if you are intrested in a poker tournament, add me on MSN, [email protected], PM me or just let me know in my personal forum.


[strike]LOL wow, are you all using this site to make new friends??...lol thats pretty lame talking to people about chilling who you don't even know[/strike]

Don't be an idiot.
-Lope


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL wow, are you all using this site to make new friends??...lol thats pretty lame talking to people about chilling who you don't even know


How old are you? 14?


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

I'll go if it's in Whitby (it should be anyways. Whitby is awesome)


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> How old are you? 14?


probably


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> probably


[strike]18 fools....jus it looks stupid...ya'll wan meet up n chill n u dun even know each other... what bud boy said its ok aobut the raptors talk n things..but giving our ur info for GUYS to contact u n chill das jus lame[/strike]

This is also considered being an idiot.
-Lope


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

i didnt give out any info....18? you act like your 15 and you type like your 12

Turkish_Delight simply put his email up for anybody who wants to know more about that poker tournament thing


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> i didnt give out any info....18? you act like your 15 and you type like your 12
> 
> Turkish_Delight simply put his email up for anybody who wants to know more about that poker tournament thing


Still you dont know how who they are and you give out your info to "chill". N now do i act 15?? n type like a 12 year old


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

im up for it, i would suggest Duffs, but the problem is that it is packed, if we want a place that is empty or close, there are a few places by my house ex St. Louis Bar & Grill or Joeless Joes 

if you want my email get it from TD or pm me


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> im up for it, i would suggest Duffs, but the problem is that it is packed, if we want a place that is empty or close, there are a few places by my house ex St. Louis Bar & Grill or Joeless Joes
> 
> if you want my email get it from TD or pm me


Yeah they're empty for a reason - they suck. And their only close to us. Not that Duff's is in the heart of downtown, but it's more central than anywhere in North York.

Besides, Duff's has the best environment for something like this. As for always being packed, games are usually at around 7-8 anyway, unless it's on the west coast, so if we go to be there for that, then it won't be that bad.


Oh and don't get too excited about the "ironing" trick... Turkish Delight's just messin witcha head.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> Still you dont know how who they are and you give out your info to "chill". N now do i act 15?? n type like a 12 year old


Its this man. If you have nothing good to say..then dont come in here and say it. I am sure these guys are cool. Hey maybe a little wierd meeting people but keep it to yourself.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL wow, are you all using this site to make new friends??...lol thats pretty lame talking to people about chilling who you don't even know


omg...people who contribute to this site on a daily basis actually wants to meet up to watch a raptor game together?

the idea is so far-fetched, it should be banned from this site all together.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> omg...people who contribute to this site on a daily basis actually wants to meet up to watch a raptor game together?
> ...


Don't mind 2pac he's been too stressed with all the work he's had to put up with this year. Taking co-op as your only course really sucks the life out of you.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> Still you dont know how who they are and you give out your info to "chill". N now do i act 15?? n type like a 12 year old





> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 18 fools....jus it looks stupid...ya'll wan meet up n chill n u dun even know each other... what bud boy said its ok aobut the raptors talk n things..but giving our ur info for GUYS to contact u n chill das jus lame


Anyway, I'd rather be the guy that hangs out with the people they talk about basketball on the internet with than be the cold, hard, tough, internet bully.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> [strike]18 fools....jus it looks stupid...ya'll wan meet up n chill n u dun even know each other... what bud boy said its ok aobut the raptors talk n things..but giving our ur info for GUYS to contact u n chill das jus lame[/strike]


I don't think anyone who types like this has the right to make fun of anybody for anything. Let alone people who have nothing to do with you. If they want to meet, let them do it up.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't mind 2pac he's been too stressed with all the work he's had to put up with this year. Taking co-op as your only course really sucks the life out of you.


If you want to say something say the truth. And i'm not the one giving out my MSN contact to people over the internet for them to contact me ok turkish so relax.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> If you want to say something say the truth. And i'm not the one giving out my MSN contact to people over the internet for them to contact me ok turkish so relax.


Why are you still here..forget about it..we know how you feel. I don't really see a point in you being in this thread. What he cant give out his MSN contact to talk Raptor ball or anything? What is this site for?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> If you want to say something say the truth. And i'm not the one giving out my MSN contact to people over the internet for them to contact me ok turkish so relax.


What's the big deal.
If they piss you off, you can just block them.
I don't really understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ANYWAY........ if anyone's still interested in doing this (and yes there will be beer  ), then either a) PM ME or b) E-MAIL ME to confirm.

Just for the record, it will likely be on a Friday. (and if we're lucky enough, maybe Landsberg'll be there too )

[email protected]


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> ANYWAY........ if anyone's still interested in doing this (and yes there will be beer  ), then either a) PM ME or b) E-MAIL ME to confirm.
> 
> Just for the record, it will likely be on a Friday. (and if we're lucky enough, maybe Landsberg'll be there too )
> ...


so then i am asuming duffs?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> so then i am asuming duffs?


pretty much... unless somewhere closer to the heart of the city is suggested, that won't be packed all the time.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We should go to some nice Turkish restaurant.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

what happened to this? We definetly should do something on April 15th Raps - Nets


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> what happened to this? We definetly should do something on April 15th Raps - Nets


 Well the only person who e-mailed me was CrookedJ. I think trick was down for it too... the Raps-Nets game is on a Friday, right? Well anyway IMO that would be a good day for having it, anyone else?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Well the only person who e-mailed me was CrookedJ. I think trick was down for it too... the Raps-Nets game is on a Friday, right? Well anyway IMO that would be a good day for having it, anyone else?


i would do it and ya it's a friday


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

arent a bunch of u guys going to the game that day tho????


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

April 15th could work, my friend is trying to grab some Comp seats for the game, but I'm sure half of TO is too, so I doubt that he'll get em. If not I probably could do that, although my sister birthday is that weekend and she likes to party, and will likely be having some kind of dealie. Its the only weekend in April that i don't have specific plans for. The Crooked Calender fills up quickly.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

adhir1 said:


> arent a bunch of u guys going to the game that day tho????


 we were going, but uhh... we... couldn't get the tickets.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> April 15th could work, my friend is trying to grab some Comp seats for the game, but I'm sure half of TO is too, so I doubt that he'll get em. If not I probably could do that, although my sister birthday is that weekend and she likes to party, and will likely be having some kind of dealie. Its the only weekend in April that i don't have specific plans for. The Crooked Calender fills up quickly.


there are no tickets available according to the ACC they sold out within a week after the trade...



> we were going, but uhh... we... couldn't get the tickets.


ok fine be pissed i seriously dont care anymore


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

madman said:


> there are no tickets available according to the ACC they sold out within a week after the trade...


My buddy works for AIC mutual funds and they have lots of season tickets, he has to try and get them. Another buddy of mine works at the Skydome for Dome Productions, and can often get me seats. I don't "pay" for tickets.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Get-together dress code::

Shoes --- brand new Air Jordan's

Pants --- oversized hip-hop cargo blue jeans, the one's where the crotch is at the knees.

Shirt --- white t-shirt with a Raptor jersey of your choice.

Jacket --- preferably a Raptor club jacket.

Headgear --- bandana wrap under an oversized cap.

Bling --- optional :banana: 

_(Wouldn't it be funny if nobody was over 5'6" .... lololol .... !!!!!!)_


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright guys, Friday April 15th is officially the day of the Raptors board get-together. This is because madman is going to the game that day, and we don't want him stinking up the place .

Naw seriously, let's try to get some more commitment to this day - will anyone else be able to come? It's in Toronto, there will be alcohol, and it should be a good time laughing at Vince collectively.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I almost totally forgot about this.
So where is it again? 
And who is in so far?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Alright guys, Friday April 15th is officially the day of the Raptors board get-together. This is because madman is going to the game that day, and we don't want him stinking up the place .
> 
> Naw seriously, let's try to get some more commitment to this day - will anyone else be able to come? It's in Toronto, there will be alcohol, and it should be a good time laughing at Vince collectively.



:cheers: funny man 

but i might swing by after the game if any of you are still there


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Went to Duffs last Friday to watch the Syracuse Game. Got some strange looks when we brought in a Syracuse mascot / doll that danced to the Syracuse fight song - the fight song plays pretty loud. 

Anyway, in what has become a tradition the doll was inflicted some damage on the final loss of the year. Last year we broke one of its legs, but we put a cast on it and all was OK. This year we placekicked it above 15 yards onto Bayview. Sad to say that Mr. Orange has moved on - the soundbox has been destroyed, and only his right arm moves now. It was a sad day for all.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow you go to Duff's too? If you go there often enough, there's a chance we've probably seen eachother... kinda... already.

Anyway does this mean you're down?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Okay guys, we still need more people for this. I mean where's the enthusiasm?!?!?!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Okay guys, we still need more people for this. I mean where's the enthusiasm?!?!?!


Okay first we need to know exactly where it is.. Then we'll start asking who's in.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

For the last time, it's at DUFF's. Okay here are the specifics...

Duff's Famous Wings

1604 Bayview Av
Toronto, ON M4G3B7

major intersection: Bayview & Eglinton

how to get there: if you're taking the subway, the easiest way to get there is to get off at *Eglinton Station*, and take any eastbound bus (Lawerence East, Eglinton East, Leslie, Leaside) until you get to Bayview. Then, walk south on Bayview about five minutes (it's less than two bus stops away), and you'll see *Duff's* on your right.

If that's not a good explanation, then here is a map.

Since the game starts at 7:00, we will meet there at 6:00 in order to get good seating (no reservations).

Is all that cool?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Aight I guess that sounds cool, so I guess I'm taking the 401 to Allen - Eglinton - Bayview. I'm in, unless something else comes up. Never been in that part of the city before.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

CrookedJ said:


> Aight I guess that sounds cool, so I guess I'm taking the 401 to Allen - Eglinton - Bayview. I'm in, unless something else comes up. Never been in that part of the city before.


Don't worry you're not missing much. It's close to where most of the richest people in town live, like Budweiser_Boy.
:biggrin:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Don't worry you're not missing much. It's close to where most of the richest people in town live, like Budweiser_Boy.
> :biggrin:


 Wow man... it's called new year's money. Only happens once a year!


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Slightly OT, but how much is a ticket to a Raptor game, and is it difficult to get one? Because I'm hoping to travel to Toronto later this year and watch one (it'd most probably not be this season).


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

BBB said:


> Slightly OT, but how much is a ticket to a Raptor game, and is it difficult to get one? Because I'm hoping to travel to Toronto later this year and watch one (it'd most probably not be this season).


depends on if you are choosy who you want to play, if you go the raptors site and click the ticket section you can order some and they have instructions on how to get them if you are in the US


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

If you're looking for upper bowl tickets, the best section is 315. Best view in the upper bowl, guaranteed close seating (there's only 4 rows in that section), and a good price too ($36 Canadian). And their availability is good too. For example, we just got tickets to the Bulls game in that section the day before the actual game. It's not hard to get your hands on Raptors tickets.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replies madman and Bud_Boy.

Now, I can only work and hope for good grades, in order for my dad to give the nod for this proposal of mine to travel alone to Toronto to watch a game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*BUMP!!!!*

Come on guys, so far we have like myself, Turkish Delight, and CrookedJ down for this. That's not enough and you guys know it!

Where's the enthusiasm?! I know that only a few of you guys are actually going to the game, so come on down to Duff's!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If it's the day we play the Nets, I don't think I can come. 
Set it up for another day.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> If it's the day we play the Nets, I don't think I can come.
> Set it up for another day.


 meh... I think I've all but given up on this entire thing anyway. We've had like next to no support for this thing from people in Toronto, the only people who seem interested have to make a trip down here.... go figure.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> meh... I think I've all but given up on this entire thing anyway. We've had like next to no support for this thing from people in Toronto, the only people who seem interested have to make a trip down here.... go figure.


Torontonians are lazy.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Torontonians are lazy.


Well I guess that plan is off, ah well its not as if I need to drive an hour and 20 to find something to do on a Friday night.

Man I have been really sick since Saturday just ventured out to work this orning, first trip outside. Feel like crap, this cold goin around is nasty take care of yourselves!


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Torontonians are lazy.


That is a fact :biggrin:

I'd come, if only I had my G2....


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Either the Bulls / blazers or both have a draft get together that might be more interesting, and lead to more arguing. Maybe there would be more interest in that.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

CrookedJ said:


> Either the Bulls / blazers or both have a draft get together that might be more interesting, and lead to more arguing. Maybe there would be more interest in that.


That's actually a pretty good idea. We'd have more time to get people as well.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

^^ I beleive they reserved a small room at a pub/ rest type place to ensure the draft would be televised and got wings and ****. Well not ****, who wants to eat ****. What day of the week is the draft?


----------

